# Delete or edit the post?



## CharlieD (Sep 13, 2011)

In my Ukrainian thread i realised I made a mistake with ammounts in one of the recipes. It is too late to edit. But I wonder if mods can still do it for me? Thank you.


----------



## Alix (Sep 13, 2011)

Charlie, go hit Report Post and explain what you would like done with it. That will get it done.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

